# Piranha Legality In Canada?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I was at a local pet shop today browsing because I'm setting up a 150 gallon tank sometime this week. After cycling I plan on keeping piranhas or a piranha. Asked about types and they told me the only legal ones are red belly and gold as babies. Is this true? If not, does anyone in Ontario know shops that have or can get other types?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They are all legal, some are just more rare than others because of the price.

From what I could find most places dont carry them and you will have to request one be ordered, or call as many LFS as you can and ask if they happen to have one.

Also, never trust what someone at a fish store tells you... most times they are bluffing, or trying to get a sale.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ægir said:


> They are all legal, some are just more rare than others because of the price.
> 
> From what I could find most places dont carry them and you will have to request one be ordered, or call as many LFS as you can and ask if they happen to have one.
> 
> Also, never trust what someone at a fish store tells you... most times they are bluffing, or trying to get a sale.


^^ What he said.

Totally take the word of fish store employees (even store managers/owners) with a grain of salt when it comes to fish, especially piranhas.
You can order just about any species from Pedro at Aquascape.
I've gotten 90% of my piranhas from him, he's never let me down.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Does aquascape ship to Canada?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not sure, I would also check out Big Als... Some people have had luck finding rhoms there.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Ægir said:


> Not sure, I would also check out Big Als... Some people have had luck finding rhoms there.


Ill give some calls to stores tomorrow as there are none really close to windsor. Thank you!


----------

